# Outlook will not open...



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi there,

My MS Outlook crashed at sometime last week and would not restart. While it is loading it says;
*Error message 1706. The OMINT.DLL file is missing. Could not start up Outlook.*

I found the original OE discs for MS Office 2000. I would like to reinstall Office. Can you walk me through it so I do not lose any data or screw anything up. Also, the clipart never seemed to work so i would like to install that too.

Thank you.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

see if this applies to you.

*http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;197034*


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Valis,

I tried the recommended fix, and it still did not open.

What about reinstalling it from the disc?

Thanks


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Soooo,

I went to Add/remove and set out to repair Office 2000. It went through its gyrations, askes for the original disc and finished. The repair left a new Outlook 2000 shortcut on the desk top.

Now Outlook did start to open. The opening page started to open and I could see the shortcuts bar, then it stopped. It wanted then to send an error message to MS.

Here is the error report.

szAppName : OUTLOOK.EXE szAppVer : 9.0.0.2416 szModName : hungapp 
szModVer : 0.0.0.0 offset : 00000000 

C:\DOCUME~1\default\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERf1da.dir00\OUTLOOK.EXE.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\default\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERf1da.dir00\appcompat.txt

Anyone know what's up?

Thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

go to start > run > eventvwr.msc > application folder on teh left, and see what has an exclamtion point in the right pane. Find the one that deals with outlook (you can double click on them to open them) click the 2 pieces of paper on the right side to copy to the clipboard, then post the results back in here.

v


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is the event log. Seems like every time that I tried to startup Outlook, this same message was in the event log.

*Hanging application OUTLOOK.EXE, version 9.0.0.2416, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

0000: 6c707041 74616369 206e6f69 676e6148
0010: 554f2020 4f4f4c54 58452e4b 2e392045
0020: 2e302e30 36313432 206e6920 676e7568
0030: 20707061 2e302e30 20302e30 6f207461
0040: 65736666 30302074 30303030 3030*


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

was there an event id? Probably 1000, I bet......


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

The event ID # is 1002 for all events. :up:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

do a search for omint.dll. Once it finds it, rename it it omint_old.dll, then do the repair thing again. Let me know if that works.


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Valis,

I'm quick, but not that quick. : )

How do I do the search for the omint.dll?

Thanks amigo.


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Okay, so i did a general system search and found the *omint.dll* in the *C:\Program Files\Common Files\SYSTEM\Mapi\1033\NT* folder.

Do I just right click the *omint.dll *and rename it? ..then repair?

Thanks.


----------



## aksa (Dec 15, 2006)

Crossup said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My MS Outlook crashed at sometime last week and would not restart. While it is loading it says;
> *Error message 1706. The OMINT.DLL file is missing. Could not start up Outlook.*
> ...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

crossup: Yes, just right click rename to omint_old.dll (that way, if everything goes sideways, we can go back and re-rename to the original) and do the repair thing. That should force outlook to recreate the omint.dll, hopefully doing so it will create a non-corrupt one.


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

I did what you mentioned. Went through the repair, restarted, and Outlook opened up to the same point and then became hungup again.

Perplexed here for sure!


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Bump. 

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

give me a few to look around...at work right now, kinda busy.....but I'll check later on.


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

No worries. Thanks.

Its kinda hard to believe that doing the fix would not help since it used the original discs.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

at this point, I would seriously consider calling MS. You've got the original disk, everything we've tried has failed, and the only other thing I can think of is running scandisk.exe. Do a search for scandisk.exe, and if your pc finds it, run it on your pst file. You will probably have to do a search for *.pst to find that. 

That is, of course, if you are using .pst files as your email, which I think you are.


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

You could try reregistering the ddl
start/run
regsvr32 "<path>\omit.dll"
where <path> is the directory where the file is located on your computer


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Papermoon,

Here is the path. *C:\Program Files\Common Files\SYSTEM\Mapi\1033\NT\OMINT.DLL* How do I run that again?

Thanks.


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

Click on start, then run and enter this:
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\SYSTEM\Mapi\1033\NT\OMINT.DLL"

The " marks are part of the path. Most XP machines will require " marks, but if you get an error, try deleting them and running it again.
If the .dll is present and accessible (not corrupt) it should register and give no error or confirmation.
It may not help at all, but it won't hurt.


----------



## Crossup (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey PM,

I ran it and it said that the string was loaded, but the Dllregisterserver entry point was not found. Then it said that it did not appear to be a .DLL file or .OCX file.

Hmmm? What do you think?


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

That error could be exactly what is says...it is not a .dll file.
More likely, the file is corrupt, inaccessible, or otherwise unregisterable. 
I just thought maybe it would be a quick solution for you. I wouldn't focus on trying to register the .dll, it was just a thought!
I am wondering if a virus or spyware may be the cause, or, reverse that and think of what may be blocking it from being called. For example, Pest Patrol is famous for blocking needed .dlls and marking them as spyware.
Maybe try reinstalling with any real time virus/spyware scanners turned off, and possibly configuring them to leave that file alone! LOL


----------



## MikeMartin (Feb 11, 2007)

Was there any resolution to this? I'm running into the same thing. I even tried uninstalling Office 2000 and re-installing it. Still nothing, it just hangs/ Here's the info from the Event Viewer.

Hanging application OUTLOOK.EXE, version 9.0.0.2416, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.


----------

